# 9" Sanding disc



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking for a disc that could be mounted to a electric motor that I could attach 9" PSA disc to for sanding. Any suggestion on where I can find one, have looked at most of the wood working suppliers on line and no joy.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

tvman44 said:


> Looking for a disc that could be mounted to a electric motor that I could attach 9" PSA disc to for sanding. Any suggestion on where I can find one, have looked at most of the wood working suppliers on line and no joy.


I have been toying with an idea, for some time now actually, of using an old craftsman benchtop table saw for a disc sander. My thoughts were to take an old saw blade to a machine shop and have the teeth cut off. Actually, just slice it just below the gullets. Never really got around to doing it and a machine shop would likely charge about half an hour (at $60/hr) to do one. I'm thinking something like that needs to be done on a lathe, as opposed to just torching or grinding the teeth off, to keep it in balance. Like I said, I haven't done it, just sort of a concept.

Actually, a machine shop could probably make you one from 12 guage flat stock. All it is is a steel disc with a hole in the center. :smile:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I would think a saw blade, or12ga steel for that matter, would have way to much flex in it to make a good sanding disc. Getting a 1/2 shaft adapter for a matching motor and using 3/4 hardwood for the disc would work a little better. Then just make a small table for a true 90 degree platform.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

opps..double post...sorry


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Grizzly used to sell one like this, no longer in their catalog.

Eagle America still selling, but 10in. Designed for a table saw, so will have 5/8in dia hole.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v510-1000/sanding_supplies


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jschaben said:


> I have been toying with an idea, for some time now actually, of using an old craftsman benchtop table saw for a disc sander. My thoughts were to take an old saw blade to a machine shop and have the teeth cut off. Actually, just slice it just below the gullets. Never really got around to doing it and a machine shop would likely charge about half an hour (at $60/hr) to do one. I'm thinking something like that needs to be done on a lathe, as opposed to just torching or grinding the teeth off, to keep it in balance. Like I said, I haven't done it, just sort of a concept.
> 
> Actually, a machine shop could probably make you one from 12 guage flat stock. All it is is a steel disc with a hole in the center. :smile:


Craftsman used to sell just what you are talking about. They sold the disk (I think it was 10" and disks to fit. I may even have one somewhere. Never really used it.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> Grizzly used to sell one like this, no longer in their catalog.
> 
> Eagle America still selling, but 10in. Designed for a table saw, so will have 5/8in dia hole.
> 
> http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v510-1000/sanding_supplies


Yeah, that is what the Craftsman looked like.

George


----------

